# Kenpo and Ninjutsu?



## pknox (Jan 22, 2004)

Has anyone ever studied these two styles simultaneously, and if so, have they found any conflict or commonality between them?

BTW, by "Ninjutsu", I mean any x-kan (Bujinkan, Genbukan, Jinenkan) or other related lineage, and by "Kenpo", I mean anything American Kenpo related (i.e. Parker, Tracy, Cerio, Kara-Ho, et al), but not Okinawan Kempo, Shorinji Kempo, or similar styles.


----------



## KenpoDave (Jan 24, 2004)

I have not.  There are those who speculate a connection between the Yoshida's (Mitose) kenpo and Koga-ryu ninjutsu.  You may find some stuff with a web search for Koga Ha Kosho Shorei Ryu.


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 9, 2004)

All of us know about Kenpo, so I will not talk about that. Ninjitsu is what I see to be, a very close freind to Hopki-do. There is a lot of flipping and stealth. Quick kills, this is due to them trying to be like assasins. That is as much that I can tell right now, I think I will study up on that it sounds interesting.


----------

